# Prairie 360 bogs out on hills and flat surface



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a P360 with 28" silvebacks that bogs in high range and in low range just not as bad on the smallest of hills and sometimes flat land. I have Pink primary and Red secondary springs. My check belt light is on also . Called my buddy up on the phone he said it sound to him like its the belt from how I explained it to him.. Need some feedback here guys. By the way the carb is clean with a #155 jet.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If the belt light is on it should be in limp mode . I cant belive a P360 will pull 28'' silverbacks :bigeyes: I may have underestimated them


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

So would a simple reset of the belt light solve the problem?


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

Resetting the belt light did the trick for the most part. Still think I need a new belt though. I can here it sqeal through my snorkels. Its like im holding the brake but trying to go. Once my tires are turning no problem. Its just at a stand still it does it?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

clutches may need a good cleanin


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

A light squeal when its in gear at idle ? If so that means deflection is a little tight . but should be fine


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

It does it in gear only and only from a stand still when I hit the gas. Really squeal going up a small hill in my yard


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

It does it in gear only and only from a stand still when I hit the gas. Really squeal going up a small hill in my yard from a stand still


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

did this just start, or has it been doing it for a while?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds kinda like the belt is burnt a little . IMO


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just started after I put the silverbacks on it seems like but I never rode it to see with my stock tires due to valves and carb problems. I just had money at the time and just slapped the tires on while I fixed it all and I no longer have the stock tires to test and see .It Did it before the clutching and after the clutching. The belt light was on before I got the silverbacks and I just turned it off it helped a little.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Its prob. catchin he** with those backs LOL ,do you have stock springs in the clutches ?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea im thinkin the belt is toast. u should look an the clutches and check belt .


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yea I have springs epi pink primary and epi red secondary


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

What is the best belt to get for my 360 ? dayco , epi, highlifter or kawasaki oem replacement? I have read that it is wise to stick to the kawi oem belt.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

OEM belt only !!! You prob need a stiffer primary spring


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fixing to replace mine on my P360. Why do you say OEM only?


----------

